# I can't believe I've never posted Beowulf's puppy pictures on here! (non-GSD)



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I've searched through all of my old threads and can't find any, so here they are:


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

I love the first pic.. His legs lol so cute


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Beowulf was a pup we rescued at 14 weeks old. He was abused, beaten and starved from the time he was purchased until he came into my life. When I first met him, he ran over to me, rolled onto his back submissively and peed all over his own belly. He did this many times those first few days. I took care of him like a newborn child, helping him feel safe and teaching him that not all humans are bad. The original owners wanted him to become their aggressive junkyard dog to guard their business, but their methods had the reverse effect and Beowulf would just hide and not come out at all. I'm glad I got him at a young age to start giving him as much love as possible.

But yeah, those first pics up until the prairie ones clearly show how scared and sad he was. He slowly came out of his shell, but even today any sudden sound or movement grabs his attention and makes him obviously uncomfortable. He's very skittish, and cannot go for walks on a leash because all he wants to do is return home as soon as possible to the point that he will freeze and not budge. Poor guy. I've always said that I feel he thinks I'm taking him away from our house to return him back to that junkyard and drop him off with those terrible people who bought him originally. Who buys dogs to beat them? I just don't understand humanity.

Beowulf knows I'm his guardian angel and will never leave his side until his last breath.

The fact that he survived such hardship early on in his life is why I gave him his full name, Sir Beowulf the Brave, somewhat knighting him with majestic royalty for his trials and tribulations, and also paying tribute to Monty Python and the Holy Grail (at least that's what his name reminds me of).


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

You both are lucky to find each other.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh thank goodness he got you! How awful for that sweet pup having such a rotten start. He is absolutely beautiful. People like you really warm my heart. :wub:


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

He has a sadness in his eyes,
But I bet a heart of love for you and your family.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Just wondering how much wolf in Beowulf ?


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

counter said:


> Beowulf was a pup we rescued at 14 weeks old. He was abused, beaten and starved from the time he was purchased until he came into my life. When I first met him, he ran over to me, rolled onto his back submissively and peed all over his own belly. He did this many times those first few days. I took care of him like a newborn child, helping him feel safe and teaching him that not all humans are bad. The original owners wanted him to become their aggressive junkyard dog to guard their business, but their methods had the reverse effect and Beowulf would just hide and not come out at all. I'm glad I got him at a young age to start giving him as much love as possible.


My last wolfdog was a rescue, he had been beaten and abused from puppyhood by the boyfriend of the girl who had him, again the jerk thought he would make him a "macho" wolf. The girl's mother took him out of there and posted him online in a wolfdog forum, and I got him when he was 18 mos. old. He was 30 in. tall, nearly all legs, and when I took him out of his crate at the freight office after his 10-hour flight, the first thing he did was gently rise on his hind legs, put his front feet on my shoulders, and wash my whole face with his tongue. He fit right in at home with another wolfdog and a GSD, but it took a good 6 months before he stopped cringing when someone would raise their arms for any reason. It was rewarding to watch him blossom with confidence in time, and he realized he was HOME and safe. He slept on my bed from the day he arrived until his death. 

Susan


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

What is his content? He looks like a nice low to me.


----------



## Atika (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh my, he is irresistible! My wolf-mix (so they said) was white like Beowulf. She was my first dog, as an adult. I have huge soft spot for them. You are an angel for taking such good care of him.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

It's amazing what they can turn into with a little love.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Wow, what a gorgeous little guy. :wub:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Such a sad face when he was a pup, glad he ended up with you.  
I love his head/face as an adult, just beautiful.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

AKIRA3 said:


> He has a sadness in his eyes,
> But I bet a heart of love for you and your family.


Had! Had being the key word. He seems to be OK now, and happy to be loved. I'm just so sad that sometimes I think he is afraid of being anyplace else other than with us at our home. I know this is a good thing. I just want him to trust me and to know that I will never let him go anywhere else, even if it means I have to live in a cardboard box with him on the street. It's going to take a lifetime to get that point through to him. Poor guy.

And I'm certain people might be reading this thread who didn't see my other pic thread, so for them I'm going to repost some of my fav Beowulf pics now that he's fully grown. I want everyone to be able to see the before and after Wulfers! Here are the "after" pics all grown up:


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Ace GSD said:


> I love the first pic.. His legs lol so cute


Yes, his hind legs are longer than his front legs, so he looks funny and out of proportion. He is long and lanky and awkward at times. It is indeed a funny sitting position, as he doesn't seem to know what to do with legs as long as his.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

He's beautiful!

I love his serious expression in his adult pictures. Serious but content. Breathtaking!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's gorgeous!

I love him! :wub:

I think he's my favorite dog in your pack.


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

LOVE the bike pic! He looks like he is having the time of his life!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Ace GSD said:


> Just wondering how much wolf in Beowulf ?





glowingtoadfly said:


> What is his content? He looks like a nice low to me.


We're thinking he's a low content, mostly Sibe wolfdog. We were told his Mother was a Siberian mixed with Mexican Red Wolf and his Father was Malamute mixed with Gray Wolf. Through research I've discovered that it's almost impossible to have red wolf in a wolfdog based on their level of endangerment. It's a long story that I will post on here as soon as I have time. But I can tell you this:

He looks more dog than wolf, yet acts more wolf than dog. Our 3 other dogs behave similarly, with no one doing anything too crazy that I haven't seen already. Beowulf, on the other hand, does all sorts of things that I've never seen in my doggy dogs. I've posted about it on here, and 50% of the so-called "wolf experts" say he isn't a wolfdog while the other half say he most certainly has some amount of wolf in him. However, 100% of the people who've met him in person have all said he is surely part wolf. 

It's been debated on here before, and I ultimately don't care. I was told he was a wolfdog by the people who rescued him. They knew the breeder and had seen the Mother and Father, and their son had one of Beowulf's siblings. Beowulf looks enough like, and even more so ACTS ENOUGH LIKE, what a wolf dog should and would. But yes, I believe he is a low content, as he does not have a lot of the physical traits of a pure wolf. Also, when I researched the wolf types, Beowulf seems to share more in common with the arctic wolf than the red or gray wolf. I know it's almost as rare to use arctics in a wolfdog breeding as it is reds, but I used to find pics of pure arctic wolf pups the same age as Beowulf at the time, and I could put them side by side and not tell which one was my Wulfies.

I've been talking with the wolf experts at Wolf Haven in WA state, and I'm working to have them mail me a DNA test from UC Davis. I'm also trying to track down Beowulf's breeder, and I have some leads on that. I'm sure I'm forgetting more details, but I promise to post them as I remember.

Oh, and before I forget: when we visited Wolf Haven last year, the tour guide would point out differences between a dog and a wolfdog. She had a basic checklist, and wouldn't you know it, everything she said that you'd find in wolfdog, we have in our Beowulf. Possibly further confirmation that he is indeed a small % of wolf.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Well, I'm no expert, I'm just on a few wolfdog groups on FB, but I'm seeing legginess, large paw size, and small, well furred ears. Those things can point to content. He does have a stop, but lows can have that. Red wolf is a red flag, but it doesn't necessarily mean he has no content, just that his type was misrepresented. Gray wolf is most likely what he is... I would be really interested to hear what the test results are.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Counter you inspire me . I wish to rescue and have a nice pack like your . Maybe someday will try bikejoring lula


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> He's gorgeous!
> 
> I love him! :wub:
> 
> I think he's my favorite dog in your pack.


Didn't you tell me you were going to steal him from me at one point years ago? You haven't given up yet, have you!?! Hahaha.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

I LOVE the second picture of him, such a beautiful boy and im sure hes happy to have you!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Ace GSD said:


> Counter you inspire me . I wish to rescue and have a nice pack like your . Maybe someday will try bikejoring lula


 
You should! Any dog that's big and strong enough, with a desire to pull and run, will thrive at bikejoring. I think a lot of people have convinced themselves that this is a sport just for sled dog types, but I'm out to make them reanalyze. If you look up pics and videos, you will see all sorts of breeds and mutts, from Rotties to GSDs to Akitas and sometimes even little toy dogs, which is pretty insane! Ha!! It's so much fun, and the dogs love it, plus it wears them down so they behave the rest of the day. We go anywhere from 5-10 miles a day, 6 days a week. It's a blast! I'm not sure who has more fun, the humans or the dogs!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

counter said:


> Didn't you tell me you were going to steal him from me at one point years ago? You haven't given up yet, have you!?! Hahaha.


Nope, I have not given up! He will be mine...................................... mwah hahaha!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> Nope, I have not given up! He will be mine...................................... mwah hahaha!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

counter said:


>


LOL, I actually did that exact thing after I posted that! :laugh:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love the pictures w/ the flowers and with the kids. what a cute babby and man is he a handsome grownup.


----------

